# My 1953 Shorty Bus!



## Dumpsterhump (Feb 24, 2010)

Soo after a long time of trying to convince my family to let me buy our 1940 Greyhound, it didn't work out. So I started looking around every place possible.
Finally came across something on Ebay. We happen to notice, due to the background of the pictures, that it's an old friend of my family’s back yard! We gave him a call and sure enough it was his. I hit the "buy it now" button and scored it last night! We should be bringing it home sometime after this weekend. Starting June I should be hittin’ the road long-term. It’s not diesel, soo looks like we’ll have to bust some ninja shit to get some gas money along the way. I’ll use this thread to post pictures of it as I’m modifying it.





<br>




<br>



<br>



<br>




<br>



<br>


----------



## JungleBoots (Feb 24, 2010)

god thats a beautiful vehicle.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Feb 24, 2010)

Hell yea! I'm so in love.


----------



## mbgeorge (Feb 24, 2010)

that's fucking rad... let me have it!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2010)

dude, that's fucking sweet. we should totally meet up and drool over our buses. can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Feb 24, 2010)

Matt Pist said:


> dude, that's fucking sweet. we should totally meet up and drool over our buses. can't wait to see what you do with it!



Dude I'm totally down!! I was actually thinking of taking a few of the places off your list and adding them to my map when I start planning it out. When do you plan on starting your trip?


----------



## xbocax (Feb 25, 2010)

Let me in on this trip yo! I'll be the road chef


----------



## finn (Feb 25, 2010)

That is so beautifully post-apocalyptic looking!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 3, 2010)

Dumpsterhump said:


> Dude I'm totally down!! I was actually thinking of taking a few of the places off your list and adding them to my map when I start planning it out. When do you plan on starting your trip?



cool, you should definitely do that. at this point i dunno when im going to be starting my trip, maybe january 2011. ive had horrible, horrible luck this year getting the money together to outfit the bus for travel.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh for suure, I totally know what you mean. I'm hopeing I can have my bus set for the summer. Our money is pretty tight, but I think I can get it done.
I'll definitley keep contact with you though. Who know's where I'll be by January.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 4, 2010)

could use a machine gun mounted on top but other than that looks great!


----------



## ridegnu (Mar 4, 2010)

That things awesome, I love the plates, 'BUSORUS'. Good luck on your outfitting of the beast.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks  We're picking it up Saturday morning. Soo stoked! I can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## ridegnu (Mar 5, 2010)

Whats are your plans? How are you going to outfit it?


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Mar 5, 2010)

Umm not sure exactly, but I have a few ideas. I'm trying to do as much as I can with what little space I have. I'm sure by the middle of next week I'll have a pretty good idea with how I'm going to do everything.


----------



## NamesWntMatrSoon (Mar 5, 2010)

i want a canadian passport...fuck me..  i sure in the fuck better see you and that bus one day


----------



## Gypsy Smile (Sep 30, 2010)

Bus Drooling,

HaHa.

I like it.
Where you going to be going next with it?
^_^


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2010)

how much did that pimp fly mobile set ya back?


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 30, 2010)

what a sexy beast of a bus!!!!!!!    * DROOLS I'm most likely goin to live on a full size school bus in the next month or so! Im pretty stoked about it. but this bus is beautiful!!!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh geez. So much potential! I'm pretty jealous actually. there is so much you can do with that and yet its small enough to still be nice and cozy on the road. Not like a huge bus would be. good investment!


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks  We've done tons of work under the bus. New suspension, engine and all that good stuff. Still working on the inside. I wanted the inside finished months ago, but it's hard to build, paint and sand when your sitting in a giant metal box during 110 degree weather. haha Hopefully it'll be more on the road mid next year. We still have some bugs to work out.

I'm about $3500 in debt with my family for it..totally worth it though!


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Sep 30, 2010)

A few pictures of it over the last 6 months





<Br>



<br>



<br>



<br>



<br>



<br>


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2010)

at least your family is supporting your plan! that's really not a lot of money in the grand scheme of things


----------

